# /mountain-house-just-case-essential-bucket $52.48 + free shipping @ Walmart



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't know if this is a deal or even worth considering,but here it is

Mountain House Just In Case Essential Bucket - $52.48 + Free shipping | Slickguns

Mountain House Just In Case Essential Bucket - Walmart.com


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Just saw the same thing... normally price is $79.99. SO decent deal.. amazon also has them for $54.49 and free shipping with prime.

Note: Here are the contents of the essential. I found/saw cheaper deals on WISE food buckets.. but this could be good for a BOB and camping break out meals...

•Assortment contains 12 pouches per bucket - 32 servings
•4- Rice and Chicken, 4- Chili Mac, 4 Spaghetti
•Just mix contents with boiling water in the pouch provided, let stand for a few minutes, and then serve; resealable foil pouch helps retain warmth
•Made in the USA
•Shelf life is 10 years from the manufacturing date listed on the back of each pouch


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Winco had some 4-person, 3-day buckets like this for $60. 75 servings, if memory serves.
Same "just add water" preparation.
I offer this up for comparison only. I bought two, but haven't tried any yet. I've heard MH is supposed to be pretty good. The price on their single packets just puts me off.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Just saw the same thing... normally price is $79.99. SO decent deal.. amazon also has them for $54.49 and free shipping with prime.
> 
> Note: Here are the contents of the essential. I found/saw cheaper deals on WISE food buckets.. but this could be good for a BOB and camping break out meals...
> 
> ...


I've been adding some freeze dried over the past year. I buy it to stack it and forget about it. That said, why would somebody buy MH with a 10 year shelf life when Wise products offer 20 years?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> I've been adding some freeze dried over the past year. I buy it to stack it and forget about it. That said, why would somebody buy MH with a 10 year shelf life when Wise products offer 20 years?


I might be wrong but aren't they basically the same thing? I bet mountain house lasts just as long as wise if stored in the same conditions.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Don't confuse "best by" dates with "expiration" dates.
Both brands likely last just as long, but one may test better than the other around year 15.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I looked into the mountain house freeze dried foods, top caloric counts are around 500 per, that equals 4 packages per day to get to around 2000 calories. So basically it's 52 bucks for a 3 day supply of food for one person.

Calories in Mountain House Foods - Mountain House Nutrition Facts,Ranking and Analysis


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Just found the one I picked up, it was an "Auguson Farms Ultimate 4 person 72 hour kit" with 203 servings and a 25 year shelf life offering 2,063 calories per day.
Again, the price was just at $60.

If you compare this to the WH, it makes the WH even harder to justify.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the idea of having some freeze dried food around as a treat or break from the bulk pack long term storage foods. The bulk of my long term food storage is in buckets sealed in mylar bags with 02 absorbers. So any of the freeze dried stuff I may pick up along the way would be adding fluff to the basics.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Just found the one I picked up, it was an "Auguson Farms Ultimate 4 person 72 hour kit" with 203 servings and a 25 year shelf life offering 2,063 calories per day.
> Again, the price was just at $60.
> 
> If you compare this to the WH, it makes the WH even harder to justify.


What's WH?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I like the idea of having some freeze dried food around as a treat or break from the bulk pack long term storage foods. The bulk of my long term food storage is in buckets sealed in mylar bags with 02 absorbers. So any of the freeze dried stuff I may pick up along the way would be adding fluff to the basics.


Same here. Also those buckets of MH/wise food etc. are perfect if you have to leave in a hurry. I'd bet it gets old pretty quick to live only off of freeze dried food.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> What's WH?


Disregard...

I used the abbreviation Mountain House earlier as 'MH', then the Wise brand was brought up, and my brain combined the two into 'WH'.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Same here. Also those buckets of MH/wise food etc. are perfect if you have to leave in a hurry. I'd bet it gets old pretty quick to live only off of freeze dried food.


We do it on backpacking trips, and yes it can. A few tips from my experience with MH:

- Don't get anything with eggs in it. Just trust me on this.
- The Granola's and other breakfasts (without eggs) are for the most part really good, but are only cost effective for camping, not as long term storage.
- If it says cheesecake, it means pudding.
- The dinners are extraordinarily salty. Almost all of them. Use a 1/4 to 1/2 cup more water than it calls for, and carry a bottle or bag of dried parsley with you and mix in a generous portion, especially with the stews. It will make it much more palatable.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> We do it on backpacking trips, and yes it can. A few tips from my experience with MH:
> 
> - Don't get anything with eggs in it. Just trust me on this.
> - The Granola's and other breakfasts (without eggs) are for the most part really good, but are only cost effective for camping, not as long term storage.
> ...


Yeah I've done it on backpacking trips as well. But not for more than 5 days so far. And we supplemented them with some fresh food as well. Agree about the eggs, nasty...


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Disregard...
> 
> I used the abbreviation Mountain House earlier as 'MH', then the Wise brand was brought up, and my brain combined the two into 'WH'.


I bet there are lot's of folks who trust/depend the WH or "White House" brand ... they'll always be provided for and never go hungry in tough times


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> What's WH?


WH, break it down into W and H. The W is an upside down M. The H is also upside down so you end up with MH, short for Mountain House.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> We do it on backpacking trips, and yes it can. A few tips from my experience with MH:
> 
> - Don't get anything with eggs in it. Just trust me on this.
> - The Granola's and other breakfasts (without eggs) are for the most part really good, but are only cost effective for camping, not as long term storage.
> ...


The sodium count is high but in a situation where you are sweating a ton but have water, extra sodium is not that bad. But for normal everyday consumption, the high sodium is tough (for me at least) to enjoy.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Way too expensive in my opinion. 3 days of food for $52? I can put together a 3 day bucket for way less.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Freeze dried food offers a easier means to eat than the entire process of heating up beans or rice. They are good for a pinch and great for camping but not overall long term survival. Could someone love off them for long periods of time. Heck yeah.... If I can love off mre's for weeks in the field than I would savor a freeze dried meal like a super model.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Dalarast your an Infantry super Model my brother


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I carry MRE's in my vehicle and am waffling somewhat between Freeze dried or MRE's for the new BOB, MRE's are a denser ration which means more calories, freeze dried are lighter ration so I could carry more yet less calories per package.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Field strip the mre's to save on room and remove unwanted crap. My patrol bag here has in one averages size pouch 5 main meals and a few crackers and the favorite what snack bread. 

If I see a deal on wise food though on lapolicegear I'll be sure to post it up. They normally have good deals for large buckets and also you can email and get a sample from both wise and mountain house I belive. Always try before you bulk buy.

Jeep - once infantry always infantry. But it hanged jobs a few years back and now a psyop'er... Not as fun but better civilian career options. And freaks people out when you tell them that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I saw a YT vid with a guy comparing different options for food in a BOB.
He showed how much it would take for him over 3 days in MREs, freeze dried pouches, and wait for it... Ramen noodles.
He concluded that the MREs would be too bulky for his needs and cost the most, the freeze dried fit a little better, a bit less pricey, but lower calories, and the Ramen took care of the calories and price, but was too for the number of servings he needed.
However, there was a solution...
He took all of the Ramen, crushed it into powder, and 3 days worth of Ramen fit into a single freezer ziploc bag. A serving scoop, water(or not), and a heat source, and you would have all you needed. Eating the Ramen un-constituted would still give the same nutrition, though a bit on the dry side.
Plus with the sodium, it would do well to replace *some* electrolytes, but could progress dehydration.
Everything has a trade off.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> He took all of the Ramen, crushed it into powder, and 3 days worth of Ramen fit into a single freezer ziploc bag. A serving scoop, water(or not), and a heat source, and you would have all you needed. Eating the Ramen un-constituted would still give the same nutrition, though a bit on the dry side.


Geezus ch... no thanks, I'll opt out if it ever comes to that.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Kauboy..... I think I did that in college but it wasn't a survival thing it was a Tuesday and didn't get paid till Friday....


----------

